# The steepest residential street in the world.



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My wife and I visited Canton Avenue yesterday. It's apparently the steepest residential street in the world.

And it is really steep. But there must be some kind of minimum length requirement for the record, because I know of a few other streets in Pittsburgh that are even steeper in small sections.

Wikipedia: Canton Avenue

The fisheye lens of the dashcam makes it look even a little worse, but here's a screenshot from the blackvue. Note that the sidewalk beside the street is actually steps.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


>


I'm sure the downhill would be frightening, especially in bad weather!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EValuatED said:


> I'm sure the downhill would be frightening, especially in bad weather!


Yeah, you don't want to try going downhill on cobblestone in the winter.

Here's what happened when I parked on cobblestone this past winter:


garsh said:


> Yeah spring.
> And don't they teach people to turn your wheels towards the curb when parallel parking???
> Came back out to my car yesterday to find this:
> 
> ...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Assuming you are specifically speaking of vehicle streets. Otherwise Oregon City beats them all with a 90* street
http://www.offbeatoregon.com/H1010b_oregon-city-home-of-nations-steepest-street.html


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yeah, you don't want to try going downhill on cobblestone in the winter.
> 
> Here's what happened when I parked on cobblestone this past winter:


 ouch!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EValuatED said:


> I'm sure the downhill would be frightening, especially in bad weather!


Also, you're officially no longer allowed to go down the road.










Of course, that doesn't appear to actually stop people from giving it a shot.


----------

